# HAVE YOU USED SEDALIN GEL



## poiuytrewq (27 June 2008)

I went to my vets today to ask about sedation for my horse wnd was given sedalin gel to use.
The problem is i the only vet avaliable to speak to was the one i had a bit of a "run in" with last year which resulted in my beautiful old boy dying a death no horse should go through. This was the first time i had seen her since and as a result i didn't ask half the questions i should have.
1. When i give it to him should he be stabled?- he freaks out when he's inside and all the others are out so can i give it in the field and leave him out there while it wears off
2. if i gave it in the field would he be able to walk into the yard then be stabled
3. how long does it last and will he come round quickly? I dont want him to come round alone but the packaging says can last up to 7 hours which is a long time to hang around
Any info appricieted Thanks


----------



## nikkiportia (27 June 2008)

It will take the edge off, but will not knock the horse out. You will be able to do it in the field as long as he has no other horses in with him. It does last a while, but only makes them a bit dopey. 
What are you using it for?


----------



## custard (27 June 2008)

Depends what you want to sedate him for really and how much you give. 

They say it hinders the swallow reflex so the horse shouldn't really eat for an hour or two but have never found it lasted that long!  I expect they quote 7 hours to cover themselves.  I'd put him wherever he's quietest so long as he's not bullied.  It doesn't work on a horse that's already worked itself into a state in my experience and if you are using it to clip or do anything the horse normally objects to be watchfull as they can snap out of it PDQ.


----------



## MrsMozart (27 June 2008)

I've used it with a pony, but it was a while ago and I don't remember the details other than the following: don't give anything to eat (can't remember the details); don't leave alone until sure balance is ok; can still be upset by loud noises etc and react accordingly.
Sorry no more use than that, and very sorry to read about your horse.
MM


----------



## redshoes (27 June 2008)

my youngster was on box rest for 3 months after fractured cannon bone.

he was on sedalin gel for 2 months solid, it took 3ml in morning and 2ml in  the afternoon just to take the edge off him being boxed while the others were out. 

he still went into the sand school for a walk or a walk round the yard, it was nothing like a sedation from the vet, it just kept him calmer. also a friend used it to try and clip her horse and it made no difference. so you should be fine to do most routine tasks on it.


----------



## lochpearl (27 June 2008)

My horse had 2 tubes of it as the YO was frantic as he was going mad on box rest, he was still fighting it and very much alive!!! Don't worry as I was told by the vet that even a shetland could cope with 2 tubes - however best not to try!! Good luck x


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 June 2008)

Thanks everyone and Thank you MM it was horrendeous at the time I have thought i would knock her out if i ever came across her again!
I actually got it to Freezemark him but as they gave me 10ml and said i would only need 3ml per time thought i might use some tomorrow to finish off the half pulled mane, which is not the best look but i just cant finish it! How long does it take to kick in?


----------



## nikkiportia (27 June 2008)

depends on the horse, usually between 1/2 hour to an hr, but like someone said, make sure he's calm when you give it, it doesn't work on horses that are already wound up.


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 June 2008)

I think best done in the field then so he is calm in the first place. I can mane pull out there as long as its dry!!


----------



## RhiannonColeman (27 June 2008)

The most important thing is that he is calm when it is given. it does not work if the horse is in anyway excited, nervous or agitated.


----------



## YorksG (27 June 2008)

We used it on the shireXclyde for foot trimming, worked 3 out of 54 times. One occasion the farrier was two hours late and it still worked, another occasion it did not work at all, but I think it was too near the time the farrier came. I would echo that if they are wound up first it doesn't work, also they can snap out of if over stressed. The other thing is not only should they not eat afterwards because of the swallowing difficulties, but it also seems to affect the absorption rate, reducing its effectiveness.


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 June 2008)

What about ACP then, would that be better?


----------



## nikkiportia (27 June 2008)

Sedalin is ACP.
It will be fine


----------



## Maisy (27 June 2008)

i tried it on my pony to clip her.  it made *no* difference whatsoever!!


----------



## SO1 (27 June 2008)

So if they can't eat afterward then what happens if they have it when on box rest - surely they would have to eat then.

I am going to be using it for the first time on my pony on wed as he hates being stabled during the summer months and needs to be in for a couple of days. Obviously during that time he will have to eat but I don't want him to break his stable door down trying to come out which he may try and do when he gets fed up of eating. He has a full grid so he can no longer jump out.

I am hoping it will last the full 7 hours but I think it depends on how much you give them. Giving them a large dose apparently does not make them more sedated just means that it takes longer to wear off.


----------



## monkeymad (27 June 2008)

I needed it every time my old horse was shod, it only worked if he had nothing to eat for about 1 hour before i gave it to him (ie if he had an empty stomach) and then it was really good, he needed about 4mls.  Good luck


----------



## flowerlady (27 June 2008)

I'm suprised they sold it you over the counter so to speak 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They normally have to have their heart checked by the vet? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  We were told to rub it on the gums (wear a rubber gloves), it is absorbed quicker that way straight into the bloodstream. It worked brilliantly on a palomino we had who it took 5 peeps to hang on to when being shod.  And yes it did last approx 7 hours.  Just keeps them calmer.  Good luck keep to the perscribed dose.


----------



## Ezme (27 June 2008)

We used it on the percheron last week to be shod. worked great but even the farrier said it had to be done precicely, ie. enough time to work, 45mine-hour and the horse can't have a drop of adrenaline in their system or it wont work. Once thier out everyhting seemed ok to make noise. 
Jakey was still quiet in the afternoon, aprox 4 hours later but awake enough to walk about and eat propperly.


----------



## kellyeaton (28 June 2008)

i would do it in the stable in case anything goes wrong the gel is better than the tablets coz you can give the right dose it will make him dobey in about 20 mins after you give it and he will be to normal in about an hour or so. well thats the responce i had!


----------



## samuelhorse (29 June 2008)

using it currently for boxrest, my boy detests being in if he doesnt want to!
Anyway 2ml on horsey weighing 430kg worked a trick, very sleepy with first dose, bless he was desperately trying to keep his eyes open, but was awake enough to eat and move round, just made him a nice horsey!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Think it better him being a bit dopey (many would pay thousands i guess fo the feeling) than being traumatised and stressed by being in....


----------

